

Reddit wants to put a Dogecoin car in NASCAR - adamnemecek
http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014/3/19/5525570/reddit-dogecoin-nascar-sponsor-josh-wise

======
RankingMember
If they're going to go that far they might as well include a picture of the
dog with humorous car-related statements in Comic Sans floating around its
head, maybe even ones poking fun at NASCAR, e.g. "SUCH REDNECK", "MUCH CRASH"

~~~
bendoernberg
We're not really interested in making fun of people. If we sponsor the car,
better believe we'll be watching and rooting for Josh Wise.

------
datamingle
Renderings: [http://imgur.com/a/IuLNe#0](http://imgur.com/a/IuLNe#0)

created by /u/NukaColaV13

------
jrjarrett
Such drive. Much fast. Wow.

